# How to level ground for pool



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I would pour some sand under it with some kind of edging such as landscape timbers, 4 x 4's, etc to keep the sand from washing away.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

I had the same pool for my kids and It wasn't perfectly level the first year. I just eyeballed it. Once I got the water in It was up to the top on one side and 8 inches from the top on the other side. I tried bricks and it doesn't work. Take the time, get a level base and use a couple inches of sand for some cushion.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Proven method: 15 ft. diameter- -Tools needed: Door shims, 2 x 4 x 96" (somewhat straight), a 24" level, some old bricks would help. Drive one door shim at the center of where the pool will sit. Tape the level onto one edge of the 2x, lay one end of the 2x on the shim at the center leveling the 2x and drive a shim at the other end of the 2x until the 2x will lie on the shim level. Move around doing this repeatedly at maybe one foot intervals or so. Once all of these door shims are driven in and level with each other you will see how much sand you need to add at each shim/area to create a level pad for your pool. We used the entire length of the 2x so the pad would be larger than the pool bottom then used a perimeter of fill dirt to support the sand. Worked for us :thumbup: David OH--remove the shims--please!


----------



## Marbledust (Jun 26, 2010)

Form up a 19x6 2x4 redwood form...or use a form board that is tall enough to reach nature grade on the down hill side.
fill the inside of the forms with pea gravel to with in 2" of the top of the form boards.
than fill the rest of the formed area with sand.
after you set the pool fill the 2 foot border with a nice decorative rock


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Thurman said:


> Proven method: 15 ft. diameter- -Tools needed: Door shims, 2 x 4 x 96" (somewhat straight), a 24" level, some old bricks would help. Drive one door shim at the center of where the pool will sit. Tape the level onto one edge of the 2x, lay one end of the 2x on the shim at the center leveling the 2x and drive a shim at the other end of the 2x until the 2x will lie on the shim level. Move around doing this repeatedly at maybe one foot intervals or so. Once all of these door shims are driven in and level with each other you will see how much sand you need to add at each shim/area to create a level pad for your pool. We used the entire length of the 2x so the pad would be larger than the pool bottom then used a perimeter of fill dirt to support the sand. Worked for us :thumbup: David OH--remove the shims--please!


I second this you need to level the radius not the diameter. I do this every year for my 4X18 frame metal frame pool. I had it initially done by a landscaper though because it was too far off. It is recommended that you dig out the high spots rather than fill in the low spots. I have had good luck with construction sand for fine leveling. Play sand is not recommended because it shifts too much. These type of pools have some forgiveness to them, mine is less level this year than last year. I just didn't fuss too much this year. I'm sure I willpost pics on some thread over the summer.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim F said:


> It is recommended that you dig out the high spots rather than fill in the low spots.


Ditto.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Hit & run poster
Was off the site 14 minutes after they posted & have never been back


----------

